# Computer turns on, no video signal, no HD acess



## tocopheryl (Jan 5, 2006)

Computer turns on, but recieves no video signal, and is not acessing the HD. I've tried removing all hardware except the RAM, CPU, and video card, but I still recieve no video signal, also I have tried removing everything except the RAM, CPU and a HD, and I am not getting any HD access.

Problem began after I reseated all the hardware in the comp and blew the dust out.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

This one could be tough. If you have SATA drives, make sure the cables stayed on when you reseated them. Those are noted for coming off easily. Also, be sure that you (if a newer computer) have the square 12 volt molex plugged into the motherboard, that one is easy to forget.

Are you getting any beeps? Do you have pci-e? If so, is the extra connector on (some don't use that). If you took out the heatsink and CPU, are you sure you got the heatsink clamped clear down?

Might also be a good idea to list your components so we know what we are dealing with. Some boards, video cards, and drives are much different than others. Don't forget to tell us about your power supply.

Post back with details.


----------



## tocopheryl (Jan 5, 2006)

*Components*

Thankyou for responding :smile: 
I am not recieving any beeps, nor do I have pci-e. I did not disconnect any molex or serial cabels when I reseated. I only removed the power cables, RAM, video card, Sound card, and Wireless card.
Rechecked the molex and CPU, both are tight and secure.

Intel Desktop Board-D845GBV
Intel Pentium 3 2g processor (came with board)
Jetram 512 PC266DDR
VT 256 PC266DDR
Enernax: Model-EG495AX-VE(W) PSU
ATI Sapphire RADION 9800pro 256m
Western Digital IDE-160gb


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Might be a slow process. However, we need to start from the beginning.

Leave only one stick of ram in, the motherboard, CPU/Heatsink and the heatsink fan (be sure to check that one) plugged into the motherboard, the On/Off switch connected to the front panel headers. the video card, monitor, the 20/24 pin atx connector, the 12 volt square 4 wire molex connector, the monitor, keyboard, mouse, and the speaker wires on the front panel header.

Unplug all hard drives, take out all pci cards, any other type drives, no other wires..........plug it in and see what happens and report back.

If by chance it stays on and works, add a hard drive or something else until you can't get it to run........If it does not run, then take out the video card and see if it stays on.....you get the picture......

Post back with detailed results, like what stays on, any sound, etc........


----------



## tocopheryl (Jan 5, 2006)

*Still nothing*

Still nothing, CPU fan comes on, but still no video display. Something odd now though, the board is powering up as soon as I hit the switch on the PSU, as if the front panel power button is tripped?:4-dontkno 
I removed all the connectors from the front panel and it is still powering up without a jump. Still no video display.

Other than the powering up without the power button, I am not seeing any difference.:sad: 

Something that might be related that I just thought of, in the previous weeks I had been having random system restarts, I turned off “windows restart on error” and later that evening was greeting by a blue screen, the screen was blank containing no kernal dump, which I though was odd. Also, other memory instensive programs had been crashing, giving error reports that usually pointed to memory problems. Less than a week ago I ran mdiag on my ram and it failed every test.:dead: Don’t know if it is related, but there it is just in case.


----------



## tocopheryl (Jan 5, 2006)

*Breakthrough/Food for Contemplation*

So, after 2 hours I gave up and watched a movie, when I came back, I removed the mobo, video card, CPU, and ram from the case and tried to see if it would work, of which....... it didn't. But while I was staring at the CPU I decided to remove the heatsink and reseat the chip, of which after doing so, I plugged everything back into the mobo, put the mobo back into the case, and pluged everything back in, except the sound card. 
And for some reason, it booted and is now sitting in windows.

Any ideas as to why, and what should I do to prevent this for occouring again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you probably nudged the h/s when you were cleaning without realising it


----------



## shamse (Jun 5, 2011)

heya, if you followed this post and still doesnt have the answer. I tried everythying and was desperate so i started to take off pieces one by one carefully, i took off my processor, i cleaned it and build everything back...it worked! i made a account to tell you


----------

